# Message for Pongi



## hedder (May 26, 2003)

Pongi,
I'm headed for Italy next month and was wondering if you can tell me any great places to eat and stay?? Kyle showed me his pictures from there, can't wait to go... I've been to Venezia before, but I was only there long enough to catch my cruise ship to the Greek Islands.... We are going to Firenze, Verona, Venezia, then Roma.. Any help would be greatly appericated.. Thanks Hedder


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hedder, I'm sure Pongi will fill your request with great advice. In addition, try this site, which I also frequent:

slowtrav.com

They also have a message board, which is similar to this one. A good deal is devoted to traveling and living in Italy.

Buon viaggio! We loved staying in the Hotel Bonvecchiati in Venice.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi hedder!
First of all, I'm sorry to answer to you so late, but I had a very busy week with a few time left for CT. More, I'm leaving the day after tomorrow for two weeks of holiday in Sardegna! I'm afraid I'll have no time to give you full advice since you seem to visit many places, but if you don't mind explaining better what you're looking for (food preferences, your schedule and budget and so on), here or with a private message, I'll try to give you some help.

In any case, have a nice stay!

Pongi


----------

